# Advice on squatting / sleeping rough in Singapore



## DCat38 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi All,

New to this site after a friend recommended it too me. I'm currently in Singapore and have only slept rough in Holland and Spain and am looking some advice about doing it in Singapore.

Cheers


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 12, 2014)

sorry i don't have any advice for you (someone else might) but i'd love to see some pics for perhaps a story about your adventures posted here somewhere


----------

